# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  how to open Google Maps site to specific location, using FollowHyperlink?

## CrossTech

I'm trying to open a browser to Google Maps, at a location specified by the variable strCoords.  The location needs to be marked with a pin, zoom set to level 15, and terrain turned on.

Here's my existing code.  I can currently do one or the other, but not both combined.  I've attached the code in a text document. 

I guess this is more of a Google Maps question than VBA, but thanks in advance for your help!

----------


## AliGW

You have posted in the Access Database section. How exactly are you using this code?

I am moving the thread to a more appropriate section.

----------


## CrossTech

I created an Access 2010 database to track archaeological sites, including a field named Degrees, which holds longitude/latitude in a string format.  I put a button called Google Maps on one form, which opens the user's browser to Google Maps and the location specified by Degrees.   When looking for help with this task, this site came up at the top of the search results. Even though it is an Excel site, Excel is my friend, so I figured I might as well check out the expertise on this site, see what you guys have to offer.

Still looking for a solution, but at least I figured out how to attach code to my message. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

----------


## CrossTech

Access/VBA section isn't the spot to post VBA code being used in Access on a PC?   What does "platform" mean?

----------

